# The Grand 2022 Kiwifarms Secret Santa



## Overly Serious (Nov 27, 2022)

*EDIT: GIFTS ARE NOW DUE. WE'RE STILL WAITING ON QUITE A FEW. IF YOU'RE NOT QUITE FINISHED YET, THAT'S OKAY BUT PLEASE LET US KNOW BY PM'ING ONE OF THE HELPERS LISTED BELOW. WE NEED AS MUCH TIME AS POSSIBLE TO GET THESE GIFTS SENT OUT. TO EVERYONE WHO GOT GIFTS IN OVER THE WEEKEND - THANK YOU VERY MUCH!*

There is a sacred tradition. A noble tradition. A tradition that goes back several years. That tradition is the Kiwi Farms Secret Santa. It spreads joy and happiness and helps keep this ramshackle community of ours together. You don't have to be super-talented to participate, you just have to have fun! Read the rules (seriously!) and sign up below.

Rules are largely the same as previous years with a special note about AI generated art (short version, don't. Longer version, below):

*The Rules*
1. The gift must be something you made yourself.

It must be something you created, and something transferable via PM

*Acceptable*
Art you made
A photo you took
A story you wrote
A game you made
Music you wrote yourself
Any media you yourself have created.

*Unacceptable*
Electronic Gift Cards
Purchased Digital Content
Any media you did not make yourself.
Anything purchased with cash.

*Probably Unacceptable*
Auto-generated AI art. Look, we know this is the new hip thing daddyio, We know that a list of Likes and Dislikes is almost tailor made to be spat into a piece of software as positive and negative prompts. BUT, we're asking you not to do it. It's not in the spirit of making something yourself for your fellow man. Now, this is listed as *probably* unacceptable because there are some people out there who MIGHT do something weird and super creative that involves AI but that's not opening the gates to a flood of Dali/Stable Diffusion/whatever "gifts". However neat something might be, if it didn't come FROM YOU, it's thrown in there with gift cards and purchased digital content. And no, doing a little bit of touch up post-work on an AI image or running it through multiple times to pick your favourite doesn't make it not an AI image


In summary, this is something from the heart and must be something that you did not pay for. This also includes anything purchasable that you received for free, so if you have an extra game key, that is still unacceptable. This must be something you made yourself.

2. The gift must be appropriate

Photoshops of shock images, such as goatse and 9/11 are never acceptable. Bobs and vagene are tho (I copied this from last year's rules and I'm nobody's killjoy. But you know, artistic.  )

3. Please turn it in on time.

*Sign-ups will last until 6th of December*. You will receive your assignment shortly thereafter. You might even receive it before once there are enough people in the pool. From there *you have until December 21st to turn in your gift which is the Wednesday before Christmas*. We'll try and accommodate gifts up to the Friday but understand you're making other people's lives harder - please aim for the Wednesday. If you cannot create your gift in time, *you have until December 15th to drop out without punishment*. If you fail to turn in a gift and do not give an explanation, you may not be allowed to participate in future Secret Santa events.

4. Sign up requirements.

In order to participate you must:

Be in good standing (As in, not a shit head)
Have not been banned from Previous Secret Santas.

*To sign up, just post in this thread with the following:*

Account name (it just helps with the copy-pasting of mass replies)
Your Likes
Your Dislikes
A Fun Fact About You
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? [Yes / No]

*The X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000.* The X-mas spirit bots are noble heroes who step in at the last minute to make sure someone gets a present when their assigned giver flakes out at the last moment. They don't have to do this but they do because they're better than ordinary people. Understand, this means you'll get a frantic PM in the last week before Christmas asking you to produce something. But without you, someone could get nothing. If you'd be able to do a quick gift on short notice, we thank you.

We also need *Helpers*. If you want to help with organising this, answering questions and handing out gifts, just PM me. I'll be creating a group conversation for it all.

5. Of course this is a *SECRET* Santa. Don't reveal who your recipient is when you get them. If for some reason you need to get clarification on something from them reach out to a helper.

*Helpers* (your contact for questions, updates, etc.):
@Overly Serious
@Doppelmonger
@The Last Stand
@Fetish Roulette
@MerriedxReldnahc
@Idaho Battle Barn

*Participants*
@We Are The Witches
@Doppelmonger
@Stephanie Bustcakes
@batterybee
@Just Hamsters
@Probably An Autist
@MerriedxReldnahc
@Smaug's Smokey Hole 2
@Maricón de Mierda
@Mao Hao Hao
@Rupan Sansei
@Cynically Insane
@Haramburger
@Kikemaster
@Dilf Department
@disavow
@The Patitioner
@bliblblblbbllb
@The Last Stand
@Blackhole
@natewiz
@ManiacalChrisBenoit
@GreenTips
@SilenceIsViolence
@StudBeefpile
@Tanuki Mixed Nuts
@RatCake
@Sugriva
@keytar solo
@fargoamadeus
@Skeeter Khomen-Getit
@Shilba Pointo
@Tybalt The S@ucy B0y
@Rembrandt
@Ice Mountain
@Dilligaff
@Taint Reaction
@Tour of Italy
@Gentleburd
@selvatico
@Dialtone
@TheStabident
@Happy Bitch
@Coffee Druid
@Relinquish
@blur
@Gorgar
@Telo Miriam
@Happy Fish
@Ocumux
@John Freeman
@Distant Ranger
@TheCuntler
@Hongourable Madisha
@Pulpanator
@AN/ALR56
@HorseGirlSupremacy
@Ronnie McNutt
@Coelacanth
@Dolomite
@Johnny Clyde Cash
@Mr. Manchester
@Starved Artist
@7/11 Indian
@George Lucas
@Deatwaste
@Scalar wave Physicist
@Randall Fragg
@EndOfTheWorld
@TV's Adam West
@Neo-Holstien
@Booby Jones
@B'owl
@hall&oates
@Flaming_Barghast
@umami's milk
@Scavenger
@Ptolemy
@Consider Lizärds
@The Ultimate Ramotith
@supremeautismo
@Complete Reprobate
@Termina
@Sundae
@deerPropaganda
@ScamL Likely
@( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ)
@FinallyRealEmail
@Beautiful Gunt
@Amber the Hedgehog
@Load Bearing Drywall
@Titty Figurine
@Conan O'Barbarian
@A Very Big Fish
@Zaryiu2
@Henry of Skalitz
@Big Fat Frog
@Faggery Daggery Doo
@Itachi Uchiha
@Gay Mouth
@Secret Messages
@dingusmcbingus
@Pharaoh Fungus
@Based Boy
@Crepidodera fulvicornis
@Nein Inch Nales
@Nuns with guns
@The Empirical Bogey
@NOT Sword Fighter Super
@wrangled tard
@Shamefur Dispray
@PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Nov 27, 2022)

All I wish for Christmas are my PM privileges.


----------



## We Are The Witches (Nov 27, 2022)

@We Are The Witches
Likes: witches, fantasy, demons, space.
Dislikes: coomers, modern feminism, smoking.
Fun Fact About You: I never watched a single episode of "Game of Thrones" or "Breaking Bad".
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: probably not.

I think it's asked that people showcase their gifts at some point in the appropriate thread after receiving them because it's a nice gesture, so I'll do without fail unless I die or seriously cannot access KF.
Happy Secret Santa.


----------



## Doppelmonger (Nov 27, 2022)

Me, me!

@Doppelmonger
*Your Likes:* Old 35mm cameras, mid 2000's nostalgia, baking chocolate muffins, drawing with traditional tools
*Your Dislikes:* The colour red, horror movies, sour candies
*A Fun Fact About You: *I have a small garden composed mostly of cacti and succulents
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* If needed, yes, beep boop.


----------



## Shamefur Dispray (Nov 27, 2022)

Edit: Nvm personal shit came up gotta drop out won't be online much for awhile.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Nov 27, 2022)

@Stephanie Bustcakes 
*Your Likes:* nature, fantasy, scifi, space ships, Greek mythology
*Your Dislikes:* troons, the news media
*A Fun Fact About You: *I got stug by jellyfish twice on the same beach trip. Little fuckers have it out for me, I tell you.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Yes


----------



## Soup Sammiches (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't want in I just want to say that this is truly touching coming from a group of alt-right nazi murderers.. Wonder when troon twatter will be starting theirs..


----------



## batterybee (Nov 28, 2022)

i am soooooo exited to be a part of this 

@batterybee
Likes: I like music and computers and exersising and talkin shit with frens on the farms of course 
Your Dislikes: reditors and degeneracy and the enemys of the forum 
A Fun Fact About me?: kinda hard to think about something to put here without giving any PII but, i very much enjoy coffee  xd
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:  Yes, ill give it my best if i am needed


----------



## Just Hamsters (Nov 28, 2022)

@Just Hamsters 

Likes: Nature, macabre, Lovecraft, Elder Scrolls, Elden Ring, death, decay.

Dislikes: Government, collectivism.

Fun fact about me: I recently became a 5 AM gym bro and actually enjoy it.

Able to be X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000: Yeah! I can do an extra one or two if needed.


----------



## Probably An Autist (Nov 28, 2022)

*Account name:* @Probably An Autist
*Your Likes:* weeb shit, cheap lager, schitzocows, buying expensive and collectible but ultimately worthless shit.
*Your Dislikes:* the troon menace, the deep sea
*A Fun Fact About You:* I have a comp sci degree and have never used it, and tbh know less about programming now than someone copy-pasting stackoverflow. Also my favourite animal is Duck 
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Yes!

I can help in other ways if needed.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Nov 28, 2022)

Possible compromise on AI art: some people just vomit a prompt and share the first result (not good), BUT if a talented SD/NAI user uses your prompt, sets a scene, uses AI to img2img/in-paint and/or iterates explaining each step, could that be acceptable?

I love seeing those posts where a user shows their starting images/prompts and all the steps they did to get to the final product/piece.  It’s a kind of “the journey is just as much a gift as the final destination” thing.  This could be a slippery-slope, but it could be cool and fun…


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 28, 2022)

I am 100% down to be a helper again this year! I've helped out every year for, 4? 5? years now? We will want AT LEAST 5 people helping out if the workload is anywhere near as big as it was last year. 



MerriedxReldnahc
Heavy Metal (the music and magazine), 70's and 80's sci fi and fantasy art, orcs n' goblins and stuff, pie, espresso served in fancy teacups 
Nickleback, running out of pie
I have been learning Scottish Gaelic for about a year, still at a very rudimentary level but I love learning it. 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Probably not on top of being a helper.


----------



## Overly Serious (Nov 28, 2022)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Possible compromise on AI art: some people just vomit a prompt and share the first result (not good), BUT if a talented SD/NAI user uses your prompt, sets a scene, uses AI to img2img/in-paint and/or iterates explaining each step, could that be acceptable?
> 
> I love seeing those posts where a user shows their starting images/prompts and all the steps they did to get to the final product/piece.  It’s a kind of “the journey is just as much a gift as the final destination” thing.  This could be a slippery-slope, but it could be cool and fun…


I put it down as a Probably/Usually Unacceptable for this reason - so that if someone does something that is in itself creative but which _involves_ AI art then it wouldn't be ruled out arbitrarily. That said, multiple snapshots of the progress still sounds too close to me. If a recipient puts down "AI art" as their Like, I guess it would be okay. It is as you say, a very slippery slope once you start offloading _any_ part of the creative process to a machine. Especially as it's likely to be the largest part of it.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm in for the first time ever.

*Account name:* @Smaug's Smokey Hole 2*
Your Likes: *I like nice things, like dogs and fire and songs about satan.
*Your Dislikes:* Youth culture.
*A Fun Fact About You: *You know those people that did those horrible things? I met some of them.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: *25% certain. 20%*. *Maybe 10%.


----------



## Maricón de Mierda (Nov 28, 2022)

Account name @Maricón de Mierda
Your Likes: Animals, biomes, pre-industrial history, languages, islands, fat people
Your Dislikes: Anime, politics, news, LGBT, video games, pollution, fat people
A Fun Fact About You: I've had a jail penpal before and I think more people should write to inmates serving life-sentences.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Nov 29, 2022)

Almost forgot about this, as is my annual tradition.

@Mao Hao Hao
Bunu's, bugs/insects and the like, dinosaurs/prehistoric stuff, biology (especially microbiology), cool tunes.
Politics, Trannies, removal of freedoms.
I am badly running out of facts, but here goes: I know six languages. Not all of them well though.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sadly no, too much going on. Maybe one year I'll help out.


----------



## Rupan Sansei (Nov 29, 2022)

First timer here, looked like fun and a good excuse to stretch my creative muscles.

@Rupan Sansei
*Likes: *cooking, raccoons, masks, mythology (Japanese/Greek are my faves), spooky things (ghosts, bats, spiders, etc)
*Dislikes: *politicians, big corporations, trannies, Panda Express
*Fun Fact About Me: *Been learning Japanese for about a year now, really slowly, but it's been really fun and rewarding. I can recognize hiragana (alphabet for native Japanese words), and can form basic phrases.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Nope, maybe next year.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Nov 30, 2022)

If you need helpers I'm game!  I helped out last year and it was neat.


PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue
LIKES: Autumn, cats, mystery stories,  pumpkins, weird cryptoids
DISLIKES: Furries, NSFW gifts, real gore, AI art
A Fun Fact About You: I hoard D&D dice.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? [Yes]


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 1, 2022)

We need to get this thread featured. I had to go searching for it. 

@Cynically Insane 
Likes: dogs, cats, baking and cooking, freedom, the constitution, memes, rugby, trucker convoy, whiskey, guns, Dim Sum
Dislikes: anime, furries, bobs and vagene, trannies, groomers, gore, AI art, commies and their fucking masks and lockdowns
Fun Fact: I wear a size 34M bra and am considering a reduction.
Spirit Bot: I am packing for an international move so not this year.


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 1, 2022)

Account name: @Haramburger 
Your Likes: Started liking Deep Rock Galactic alot this year(diggy diggy hole), exotic/rare Gatorade flavors, darksynth youtube mixes, british people reading H.P. Lovecraft books for 8 hours(AHHHH HELP ME NIGGERMAN, I'M GOING INSANE!!!!), inappropriate cross stitch embroidery
Your Dislikes: McConnell the cuck paladin, financing furniture purchases, people that touch beyblades before their shit stops spinning, fruity candy, the strong ammonia smell in litterboxes
A Fun Fact About You: sometimes I'll dream about running and then pull a muscle in my sleep and my hamstrings will twist up and cross like a rolled-up towel and I'll wake up in searing pain because my body is retarded. It's nighttime, just fukkin hold still for 6 hours you stupid limbs, just NOT move!
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: NO


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 1, 2022)

Cynically Insane said:


> We need to get this thread featured. I had to go searching for it.


Would if I could. I have just posted it in Community Happenings so maybe that will get a bit more traffic. I could change my avatar to something more pornographic if that got people to click, but I think it's pretty darn smexy already...


----------



## Kikemaster (Dec 1, 2022)

I apologize if I serve someone a low quality present in advance, but I do try:

@Kikemaster 
*Likes: *Christianity, politics, history, weapons\armament, dogs, computing, hiking/camping
*Dislikes:  l*ibruls, anglos, serbs, turks, the antichrist, minorities, big tech (big corpo in general) trannies and other sexual deviants
*Fun Fact About Me: *Currently a politician, have met and talked to Nigel Farage.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Would like to, but probably wouldn't have the time.


----------



## R00T (Dec 1, 2022)

put me down as a Hanukkah-Bot-9000.


----------



## Dilf Department (Dec 1, 2022)

Account name: @Dilf Department
Your Likes: dilfs, lolita fashion, art,  animals, history, Jesus.
Your Dislikes: sjws, politics, trannies, pollution, young males.
A Fun Fact About You: I have never had a desire to drink, smoke or do drugs and I will stay that way for the rest of my life.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No


----------



## Troonos (Dec 1, 2022)

I agree with that new rule. Gifting AI-generated art is like giving someone a gift card. No real effort or thoughtfulness.


----------



## disavow (Dec 1, 2022)

Account Name: @disavow
Likes: cats, white wine, Ancient Rome, snooping on people
Dislikes: grifters, pickme women, trannies, doing the dishes
Fun Fact: I have been a better shot with pistol or rifle than all the men in my family since I was 12
Can be bot: probably not


----------



## frap (Dec 1, 2022)

Can I just be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?


----------



## The Patitioner (Dec 1, 2022)

Account name: The Patitioner
Your Likes: Harassing Patrick Tomlinson, silly art
Your Dislikes: N/A
A Fun Fact About You: I'll probably end up either making silly art of your favorite cow (them eating shit, drowning, etc.)
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes


----------



## bliblblblbbllb (Dec 1, 2022)

Account name: @bliblblblbbllb
Your Likes: cute webms, high quality shitposting, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, gardening
Your Dislikes: occultism, politics, lewd shit
A Fun Fact About You: I'm a cat person.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 1, 2022)

Account name - @The Last Stand
Your Likes - Old Hollywood, cake, video games
Your Dislikes - Christina Crawford, politics, polka dots,
A Fun Fact About You - I was the host of last year's SS. I ate a whole pizza one time as a bet.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Not sure, I'll do my best on account of my job.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 1, 2022)

Soup Sammiches said:


> I don't want in I just want to say that this is truly touching coming from a group of alt-right nazi murderers.. Wonder when troon twatter will be starting theirs..


Everyone is Keffals' Secret Santa, including Keffals.


----------



## Blackhole (Dec 1, 2022)

Account name: @Blackhole
Your Likes: Warhammer, astronomy, Library of Ruina/Lobotomy Corporation, the Dominion of Canada, cougars, bees.
Your Dislikes: Wasps, hornets, mosquitos, flies, trannies.
A Fun Fact About You: I own a Red Ensign flag made in 1957.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Nope.


----------



## natewiz (Dec 1, 2022)

Account name - @natewiz 
Your Likes - Darksydephil, vtubers, fighting games, shock videos.
Your Dislikes - internet political extremists, LARPers, vtuber fans. 
A Fun Fact About You - I have taken sets off of DSP and LTG in their main games.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? - Maybe next year.


----------



## ManiacalChrisBenoit (Dec 1, 2022)

*Account name:* @ManiacalChrisBenoit
*Your Likes:* Retro jRPG's, 80's/90's anime, KingCobraJFS, Seinfeld
*Your Dislikes:* Trannies, Zoomers
*A Fun Fact About You:* I worked with this chick who I became friends with who wanted me to meet her cousin. It was Seth Green...
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Doubtful


----------



## GreenTips (Dec 1, 2022)

Account name @GreenTips 
Your Likes: Firearms, military aircraft (SR-71, A-10, F-117 specifically), Japanese food, the 1990s, Alternative Rock
Your Dislikes: The Jews, the Blacks, and Troons
A Fun Fact About You: I enjoy making hamentashen with my mother every Christmas despite us not being Jewish.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure


----------



## SilenceIsViolence (Dec 1, 2022)

Still rocking my Secret Santa pfp from last year, I still love it so much. Happy to join in again this year!

SilenceIsViolence
*Likes*: Cats, card games, cats in card games, tech, raps, memes, shitposting, vidya of all kinds, horror movies
*Dislikes*: Real gore, Hypocrites, Troons and Groomers (same thing?), H3H3, Libtards
*A Fun Fact About You*: Working on a mixtape to drop in '23 of cringe meme raps.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? - Yes*


----------



## Cpt. Stud Beefpile (Dec 1, 2022)

Just to make sure - does a dramatic reading of an original fiction count? Basically a short self-published ebook.

*Account name:* @StudBeefpile
*Your Likes:* 'fixing' games/movie plots, _well-written _sappy/fluffy romance, oldschool Sonic the Hedgehog, obscure DOS games,  spontaneous poetry, amateur drama
*Your Dislikes:* American liberalism in general and troons in particular
*A Fun Fact About You:* I used to write for an obscure RPG called Engine Heart
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* NO


----------



## Probably An Autist (Dec 1, 2022)

Cpt. Stud Beefpile said:


> Just to make sure - does a dramatic reading of an original fiction count? Basically a short self-published ebook.


Yes, writing one is enough itself but a dramatic reading is an extra christmas bonus.


----------



## Tanuki Mixed Nuts (Dec 1, 2022)

@Tanuki Mixed Nuts 
Likes: Funny animal memes, cursed images, shitposting, body horror and scary shit, Rick
Dislikes: Trannies, femboys, anyone born after 9/11
Fun Fact: I am excited for the goose emoji to be made official.
Bot: If need be, I can try to help out


----------



## RatCake (Dec 1, 2022)

Account name: RatCake
Likes: Cool rats and Hawaiian apparel 
Dislikes: Trannies, seafood, TikTok and just social media in general.
A Fun Fact About You: For some reason, the local pigeons and crows like to hang around in my window. Only one specific window in the bed room. No where else. I had several pigeons make nests there. Pretty chill birds. They can stick sound.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? [Probably not but you can still send a   PM and I'll try to make it happen ]


----------



## Sugriva (Dec 1, 2022)

*Account name:* @Sugriva
*Your Likes:* Eldritch horrors, sandworms, psychedelic art, westerns, progressive rock, cooking  
*Your Dislikes:* The decline of good 2d animation, big cities, noisy people, pretty much every new video game release, oh and troons.
*A Fun Fact About You:* I've had two guns pointed at my head at the same time. They took $300 from me 
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Probably not


----------



## keytar solo (Dec 1, 2022)

Name: @keytar solo
Likes: beer, old rock music, folklore & mythology, nature/the outdoors, round fluffy birds
Dislikes: people of gender, clowns/dolls/other uncanny valley shit, eejits who don't signal before they turn corners, running out of beer
Fun fact about me: I do actually own a keytar. 
X-mas spirit bot: Yep!


----------



## fargoamadeus (Dec 1, 2022)

@fargoamadeus
Your Likes: Cthulhu mythos, Burzum, R6S, Cod Black Ops(mason and woods especially), Clint Eastwood Westerns 
Your Dislikes: sjw bullshit, troons, troon/sjw art styles, communism 
A Fun Fact About You: I phonepost a lot(sorry if the formatting got messed up). It’s also my first time doing this. 
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sorry I can’t, I am a slow artist.


----------



## Skeeter Khomen-Getit (Dec 1, 2022)

@Skeeter Khomen-Getit
*Likes: *Freedom of Expression, Freedom of Speech, Nationalism, Yu-Gi-Oh!, CN City (2004 - 2007) era of Cartoon Network, Monsters, Angels, Old Fashion Animation, Bumpers, Giant Mechanized Robots, Bionicles, HP Lovecraft, KingCobraJFS, Villainous characters, Venture Bros, Conspiracy theories, space, Candy Apple Crisp BANG, Di Amore Amaretto Superiore Liqueur, Deep Eddy Lemon Vodka.
*Dislikes:* Anything plaguing my people (NWO, Hexagrams, Shills, Bug Eaters, Race Traitors, Hollywood, Bankers, LGBTQPAI + 9000, Cultural Marxists, Coomers, etc.), Tik Tok, Atheism.
*A Fun Fact About Me:* I am a Mummy who owns a successful restaurant, Uncle Skeeter's Waffle & Rib Emporium. My employees are all zombies summoned back from the grave to serve my customers waffles & ribs at a very low price. During my free time, I am working on creating based content to counter the degenerate cultural Marxist content forcefully shoved down our gullets everyday. 
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Not this year, perhaps next Christmas when I full understand this system.


----------



## Shilba Pointo (Dec 1, 2022)

Account name: @Shilba Pointo
Likes: Magical girl stuff, 80’s/90’s anime and RPGs, vaporwave, abandoned places, outsider art, high-ropes courses, awesome movies like Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome, Problem Child 2 and The Wizard
Dislikes: Large crowds, summer, woke shit in general
A Fun Fact About You: Lived in Japan on and off for about 6 years, and was lucky enough to go back and spend some time with my friends again last month.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Sure, I’ll give it a try!


----------



## Tybalt The S@ucy B0y (Dec 2, 2022)

1. @Tybalt The S@ucy B0y 
2. Likes: Animals, memes, plants, science, historical art pieces, vintage photography, 80s and 90s rock, zoomer cringe, YouTube, Shakespeare 
3. Dislikes: rap, zoomers, TikTok, social media in general other than YouTube, no bobs or Vagene or body function humor I am begging thee
4. Fun fact: in my prime I could do 180 real push-ups  in a row
Able to do XMAS BOT 9000?: No, maybe next year if I’m still using this site


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 2, 2022)

My name is Not Important @Rembrandt

Likes: aesthetic of old 2000s games, Xombie, fan of James Lee's animations (Tarboy 4 life), old Flash/Newgrounds content in general, drum n bass compilations from the 90s, Dead Can Dance

Dislike: lo-fi, dumb mainstream trends, instagram, looping animation memes, epic and cool evil smiling OCs, tiktok

Fun fact: The view from my bathroom window is gorgeous, I like to look at the night sky from it

Xmas Bot: Apologies, afraid I wouldn't make it in time


----------



## Ice Mountain (Dec 2, 2022)

Reposting my info from last year with a few edits. Can't wait to do this again!

Name: @Ice Mountain 
Likes: Pokémon ( gens 1-5 and 9 ), danmei novels (TGCF is my absolute favorite), shitposting, Vocaloid, Radio Graffiti, Beauty Parlor cows, artcows, Fire Emblem, cats, SS13.
Dislikes: Pokémon ( gens 6-8 ), trannies, Star Wars, capeshit, social justice, kpop, most anime (I'm picky), feds, sports.
Fun Fact About You: I have vivid dreams that sometimes involve lolcows, which is fun. I can think of at least two separate occasions where Anisa Jomha and her disgraced cuck husband showed up.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Hell yes brother.


----------



## Dilligaff (Dec 2, 2022)

Account name: @Dilligaff
Your Likes: fantasy stuff like Brian Froud art & Tolkien; cheesy sci-fi, action films, 80's rock, FPS shooters like r6s, cute fuzzy animals including cats, dogs, rabbits, birds and rodents; nature scenery
Your Dislikes: gore, gender specials, politics, people with bad hygiene
A Fun Fact About You:  wanted to learn Hawaiian and Scottish Gaelic for many years, only starting now because finally I can easily get recordings of native speakers
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes


----------



## Taint Reaction (Dec 2, 2022)

Account name: @Taint Reaction
Likes: Frogs, Minecraft, deathfats, A24 movies, sparkling water
Dislikes: Blue cheese, hangnails, deathfats, yellow
Fun Fact: I'm surprisingly not autistic
Spirit Bot: No


----------



## Tour of Italy (Dec 2, 2022)

*Account name: *@Tour of Italy

*Likes: *Ironic pastaposting. DND and western RPG’s. Low fantasy adventurer art. Industrial SciFi Aesthetic. Classical and Modern Architecture. Guns. Woodland landscapes. A pre-smartphone world. 1990’s skeumorphism/retro electronics. Morrowind, Dark Souls, Elden Ring. Creative conceptual fantasy and SciFi. Industrial design and engineering. Chiptune music. Neato spaceships. Comics. Maps.

*Dislikes: *Authoritarians who pretend they’re not authoritarians. Our fractured nation. Furry art. This gay earth and everyone on it.

*Fun fact: *I would watch Discovery’s “How it’s Made” for every waking hour of my life if there was no one there to stop me.

*XMAS Bot: *Hard pass. I signed up last year and someone fucked it up so I didn’t get a regular assignment but I made an XMAS bot one anyway.


----------



## Cats (Dec 2, 2022)

secret Satan >:3


----------



## Gentleburd (Dec 2, 2022)

Account name: @Gentleburd


Your Likes: Birds, Cats, Memes, Monsters, Soulsbourne vibes, Elder Scrolls, H.P.Lovecraft, Sigils, Horror movies, Just demonic stuff and creepy vibes mixed with silly cute animal memes.


Your Dislikes: No bob and vagene plz, I am a classy gentleburd who respects women *tips fedora*


A Fun Fact About You: I have a pet cat that loves to eat potato chips.


Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:  No


----------



## selvatico (Dec 3, 2022)

Account name: @selvatico
Your Likes: the sea, moonlight, Latin, medieval weapons, interesting music, fantasy metaphysics, hiking/camping innawoods
Your Dislikes: posting on forums
A Fun Fact About You: I see geometric spiders on my walls sometimes.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Dialtone (Dec 3, 2022)

Account name: @Dialtone

Likes: Guns, 90s cartoons, Mechwarrior, Ralph Bakshi movies, Harlan Ellison's writings, System Shock, esoteric schizo memes, POSTAL 1/2, grungy art, E.Y.E Dvine Cybermancy, Fallout New Vegas, MDK (old ass PS1/PC game by Shiny Entertainment), Sam and Max.

Dislikes: Driving on any highway, metropolitan areas, *SOCIETY (BOTTOM TEXT)*, troons, goons, buffoons and brie cheese.

A Fun Fact About You: I can, have, and will blow a mean fireball using everclear.

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? fuck it, sure.


----------



## TheStabident (Dec 3, 2022)

*Account name:* @TheStabident 
*Your Likes:* Dogs, baking, traveling with my husband and our two dogs, laughing at lolcows, music, video games
*Your Dislikes:* Political bullshit, entitled assholes, heights, bad drivers
*A Fun Fact About You:* In addition to singing, I play nine different instruments. Also, my favorite animal is the moose.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000:* maybe next year, have a lot going on right now


----------



## Happy Bitch (Dec 4, 2022)

Account Name: @Happy Bitch
Your Likes: Nature (snow/aurora borealis), Glowies, Camping, Cozy Cabin, Radios/Antennas, Heart Attack Grill, the Amberverse (if you are familiar), Chantal, Classic Chris-Chan
Your Dislikes: Gore, politics, anime, people of gender, death, zoomer lingo
A Fun Fact About You: When I can't sleep at night, I tune my radio to Coast to Coast AM to listen to exceptional individuals talk about UFOs.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Not this year


----------



## Coffee Druid (Dec 4, 2022)

*Account name*: @Coffee Druid

*Likes*: Celtic folklore and mythology, being in the forest/nature, coffee, chickens, herb gardening, vidya games (especially Dark Souls/Elden Ring and Red Dead), retro shoujo manga from the 70s and 80s, and the color purple.

*Dislikes: *Anything overtly political outside of actual politics, cluttered environments, people who don't like animals, city settings, and the color orange. 

*Fun Fact: *I have a prosthetic body part but 99% of people would never know it when interacting with me.

*Able to be an X-mas spirit bot 9000?: *Yes. I've done it the last two times so I'll keep it up.


----------



## Relinquish (Dec 4, 2022)

Account name: @Relinquish 
Likes: Synthwave and vaporwave aesthetic, cool looking art or pictures taken irl, my vidya platformers, chill music, and sometimes rock
Dislikes: Gay shit
Fun Fact: Coffee man. I get up really early to get things done so coffee is basically essential 
Able to be an X-mas spirit bot 9000?: Unfortunately, no. Maybe next year


----------



## blur (Dec 4, 2022)

Account name: @blur
Your Likes: Anything KF themed. Lolcow memorials, phone backgrounds, excessively blurry photographs, and nutcrackers.
Your Dislikes: Site downtime, NSFW, anime
A Fun Fact About You: Once and awhile I browse this site from my phone. I am sorry.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes, more than one.


----------



## Gorgar (Dec 4, 2022)

Account name: @Gorgar 
Your Likes: Vector graphics, philosophy, pinball machines, fighting the good fight, Hong Kong, Twin Peaks, laughing at stupid people
Your Dislikes: Entitled little oats, people who are always mad, fast food, perceived safe routes, both Avatar movies, and general racists
A Fun Fact About You: I'm making a romantic visual novel and any asset would be appreciated. Not giving any hints but my last post is an indicator on what it'll probably be hint hint. Also I'm the self-proclaimed lord of Q&A
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?  No


----------



## Telo Miriam (Dec 4, 2022)

Account name: Telo Miriam

Your Likes: trees, RuneScape (Classic/Old School), antiques/arrowheads, comedy

Your Dislikes: cold weather 

A Fun Fact About You: I built my own longbow (I haven’t figured out how to build arrows)

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 4, 2022)

@Happy Fish
Likes: Weebshit, Tough Guy Weebshit (Yakuza/Hoodlums/Shonen Anime), DIY/Art, Puzzles, Retro Shit, Cutting Edge Tech, Laughter
Dislikes: Clown World, Thoughtlessness, Vapidness, Injustice
Fun fact: I like game jams and have helped organize one
Able to X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? lolno sorry I wish


----------



## Ocumux (Dec 4, 2022)

@Ocumux

Likes: Gritty (hard) sci-fi and fiction in general, drawings or photos of buildings and landscapes, robots, drawing characters, birds (especially owls, parrots, and small birds), dogs, writing and world-building, spring and fall, and rock.

Dislikes: Cutesy gay stuff + bright and flamboyant colors/media, a lot of anime/manga and modern TV series, people who are habitually thoughtless, uncareful, or inconsiderate, rap.

A Fun Fact: I sometimes like to stop and take pictures of interesting weather when I’m out walking. I especially do this at dusk or when I see cloud formations during the day with interesting lighting.

Able to X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Probably not, because fresh meat/first time trying and personal schedule.


----------



## John Freeman (Dec 5, 2022)

@John Freeman
Likes: Team Fortress 2, Adult Swim, Half-Life, Pickup Trucks, Guns, Boston, History, Kanye West, Libertarians, Greek Chamber Music
Dislikes: Niggers
Fun Fact: I’m a mathematician 
Xmas Spirit Bot: yeah


----------



## Distant Ranger (Dec 5, 2022)

Account name @Distant Ranger 
Your Likes : german stuff, guns, SpongeBob, Goofy Goobers triple Goober berry Sunrise, and Fortnite.
Your Dislikes : troons
A Fun Fact About You : I'm 18, and I just bought a gun
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes. 
It would be cool to get a new banner image for my pfp if your Severly Artistic.


----------



## TheCuntler (Dec 5, 2022)

- Username: @TheCuntler
- Likes: I like almost anything that is creative and that comes from you. If you are good at something, do that. 
- Dislikes: No retaded shit please. No trannies, anime or furries and prefereably nothing that has to do with a lolcow. 
- Fun Fact: My profile picture was made in last years secret santa
- x-mas bot? YES


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 5, 2022)

@Hongourable Madisha
Likes: ugly animals, '90s shit (I grew up on Command and Conquer and industrial/cybergoth/rave tunes)
Dislikes: troons (the one exception to my love of ugly animals), nonces
Fun Fact About You: I'm literally a communist, but the old fashioned sort who wants workers to own the means of production and bluehaired SJWs to be in camps.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Yeah go on, let's do it


----------



## Pulpanator (Dec 5, 2022)

Account name @Pulpanator 
Your Likes video games (especially monster hunter and Halo), outer space, Jazz, "realistic" mecha, the color purple, I also love reading long novels.
 Your Dislikes Political discourse and people who make their personalities around politics, Transsexuals, Summer, Rick and Morty, anything on Netflix and mainstream television/streaming services.
A Fun Fact About You My previous computer physically exploded during a thunderstorm.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No, unfortunately I have very abnormal schedules due to work.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Dec 5, 2022)

Account name @AN/ALR56 
Your Likes : cocaine, 1970s rock bands or newer indie shit like king gizzard and tame impala, weird folk music from countries I never heard before, booze, weird alt artsy girls with big asses and even bigger mental health issues, aircraft,  engineering and guns
Your Dislikes weed, anything Brazilian post 80s, n words, trannies, modern pop music, kpop, seafood
A Fun Fact About You: I think I'm the 4th or 5th Brazilian here, I remember 2015 kiwifarms.net and I suck at math
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?  Yes


----------



## HorseGirlSupremacy (Dec 5, 2022)

*Account name: *@HorseGirlSupremacy
*Your Likes: *Pink, horses, bullying trannies
*Your Dislikes: *degeneracy ( all anime stuff falls into that category)
*A Fun Fact About You: *Despite my name, I don't own a horse and I don't do horseback riding anymore.  
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? [Yes / No]: *Yes


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Dec 5, 2022)

Account name: @Ronnie McNutt 
Your Likes: fucking with old ass unix, writing useless software, taking aim at troons, thug hunting haha
Your Dislikes: trannies
A Fun Fact About You: i sometimes pretend i don't know shit
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? no cant lol


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 5, 2022)

Account Name: @Coelacanth
Your Likes: Spamton, Coelacanths, retro pixel art, 80's zombie movies, Frankenstein's Army, Faith: The Unholy Trinity, ghost pokemon, Takeshi from Ao Oni, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Terraria.
Your Dislikes: SJW art, troons fucking up the communities/characters/franchises I like, everyone on the internet being angry nowdays, most forms of social media, trigger warnings, safe spaces, kids, etc.
A Fun Fact About You: I own an original copy of Escape From Colditz - which has Nazi iconography on it that was removed from later prints of the game because people are hypersensitive babies.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Heck yeah! @Sundae pulled through for me as a Spirit Bot last year so I think I should return the favour to someone this time around!


----------



## Dolomite (Dec 5, 2022)

*Account name:* @Dolomite

*Likes: *Lettuce, cats and dogs, climbing vines, clouds, grilled fish, coupes, old 3D graphics, grandfather clocks, (ETA: CRT monitors as well, but the last time I've actually had one was over 12 years ago)

*Dislikes: *Strong sunlight, wasps, zoomer perms, Korean cars, red beets, slushies, yaoi fangirls, MacBooks

*Fun Fact About Me:* I used to like animation cels.

*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? *No


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Dec 5, 2022)

*Account Name: *@Johnny Clyde Cash
*Your Likes:* Halo, John Carpenter movies, Red Letter Media, Medieval History
*Your Dislikes:* Anime, capeshit, furries, NSFW content
*A Fun Fact About You: *I won $100 at a karaoke contest once.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Sure


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 5, 2022)

Sure why not, I do it every year and it's always fun.


Account name @Mr. Manchester 
Your Likes: really old turn based video games, laughing at fat people, fantasy stuff, cooking, drinking, really hot summer days
Your Dislikes:  when my favorite website gets taken down for the 1000th time, bbq sauce, the slow but steady decay of society, really cold winter days and the god damn snow especially when your windshield freezes over because I'm not going to spend minutes waiting for my car to warm up so I have to scrape that shit off
A Fun Fact About You: Went sky diving last summer, it was pretty fun
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? [No]


----------



## Starved Artist (Dec 5, 2022)

Oh shit. When did the sign up start?! WHY DIDN'T YOU PIN THIS ON THE 27TH?!

AN: Starved Artist
Likes: I'll keep it simple this year.  80s~2000s anime robots ( Gundam, Gunbuster, Diebuster,Evas, Guymelfs, Dunbine, etc.), 80s anime( Project A-ko,  Demon City Shinjiku),
Dislikes:  Gundam Seed,  The Macross with that Green haired singing bitch and the giant pink oozing alien bug woman.
Fun Fact about me:  I'm 6'5 and hunched over a computer like Mr Incredible. If this doesn't kill me, I'm gonna mutate into a giant hunchback version of that Monroe dude from Resident Evil.
Able to X-Mas Bot: Yes. I've got a week of no assignments, aside from the inspection tomorrow. I can handle about 5~10  simple hand drawn requests.

*Mods, I will photoshop the backgrounds. *The foregrounds will always be hand drawn and mostly original, but blurring a photo and using it for the background is a time tested time saver.


----------



## 7/11 Indian (Dec 5, 2022)

I did this last year and I did a so-so job, maybe I can do better this year. I don’t recall receiving anything from my Secret Santa , but I suppose I wasn’t a good boy (or I’m retarded/a fag (take your pick))

Account name: @7/11 Indian 
Your Likes: instrumental music, doggos, cats, conspiracy theories, Kerala 
Your Dislikes: Millenials/Zoomers/SJWs, the West in general
A Fun Fact About You: I make guitars/do wood working when I want to touch grass
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? No


----------



## George Lucas (Dec 5, 2022)

@George Lucas 
*Likes: *Telephone equipment and old computers, beautiful Japanese women, Japanese stuff that isn’t anime, music, dogs, nature
*Dislikes: *Disney/cartoons/anime, niggers, fat people, rap/Hip Hop, pastels, trendy shit
*A fun fact about you: *I’ve beaten Super Mario Bros. 2 (the FDS one where you only get three lives and have to continue from the beginning of a world) more than once.
*Able to Xmas Bot: *No. Sneed.


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 5, 2022)

Account name: u/deadwaste
Your Likes: ai bullshit, vidya, rtx graphics,
this...thing....


Your Dislikes: your moms cooking, tho her puss be bussin
A Fun Fact About You: ram ranch really rocks
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? probably not no


Starved Artist said:


> Oh shit. When did the sign up start?! WHY DIDN'T YOU PIN THIS ON THE 27TH?!


null has severe brain trauma and mental retardation


----------



## Scalar wave Physicist (Dec 5, 2022)

Guess I'll try this for the first time, sounds like fun!

@Scalar wave Physicist
Likes: Science (the actual, not the bugmen peer-reviewed soy abstraction), Orchestral Music, industrial Aesthetics (Machinery, factories, etc.), World History, Winter, a good Book, 3d-printing
Dislikes: contemporary Politics, Journalists, Troons, Leftists, globalists, authoritarian assholes in general, Reddit & Discord
Fun fact: I'm interested in hobby chemistry and have buillt a lab in my basement where I do experiments or try recreating chemical processes (Birkeland-Eyde, Haber-Bosch). So far this has led to the house catching fire nearly 2 times lol
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Unlikely, only in extreme emergencies


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 5, 2022)

@Randall Fragg 
LIKES: History, TTRPGs, science fiction and fantasy, schitzocows, rock music, and people humiliating themselves. 
DISLIKES: Sex degenerates, globalists, troons, leftists, and humorless jackasses. 
FUN FACT: I'm one of the leaders of the Kiwi Farms Movie Night. 
XMAS SPIRIT BOT: No.


----------



## EndOfTheWorld (Dec 5, 2022)

@EndOfTheWorld
Likes:  thriller/suspense/dystopian and horror films, 90s music, chemistry and biology, animals, driving, sleeping
Dislikes:  the colour yellow, large shopping centres, gender/woke crowd, heat, humidity & being in the sun, banana flavoured anything, politics
Fun fact:  I collect uranium glass
Able to be a XMAS bot 9000:  Probably not as first attempt but willing to give it a try!

edited:  Fun fact probably inappropriate


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 5, 2022)

I, TV"s Adam West will make this Christmas a most merry one!

TV's Adam West
I enjoy making music, Lovecraft and the Mythos, and occasionally writing about the mythos. 
I dislike pretentious bullshit
I still collect CD's and have a cassette tape signed by MF DOOM
I am un-able to be a santa bot!


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Dec 5, 2022)

Account name: @Neo-Holstien 
Likes: fantasy and medieval aesthetics, crpgs, folk music, bottom barrel anime cheese (Azur Lane & Konosuba) 
Dislikes: gore featuring women and children, race mixing, and farts. 
A fun fact about you: As a seasonal worker I have pet projects I work on in rotation and I like to add at least one project to the pile a year.
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: YES


----------



## Booby Jones (Dec 5, 2022)

Account name: @Booby Jones
Likes: Edgelord ultraviolence, Berserk, MMA, Fromsoft games, Team Ninja games
Dislikes: 99.5% of Tranime, Coomer shit, Weebs, Virginia, Non-combat sports
A Fun Fact About You: I'm extremely racist but I'm in a mixed race relationship
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, sir 

Sorry for being a walking contradiction, lads


----------



## B'owl (Dec 5, 2022)

I'll be able to participate.

@B'owl 

Likes: Edward Gorey, Movies (particularly art-house movies. I also really like filmmaking and the use of cameras and the framing that can look different depending on the angle and position in which you shoot a scene for a film.), Animals (particularly foxes), and piano (I also play the flute but have more fun playing the piano). I also love nature. It's something that's always resonated with me in a very comforting way.

Dislikes: A lot of current-day music. It just doesn't sit right with me. 

Fun Fact: I currently have a guinea pig. She's adorable.

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes.


----------



## hall&oates (Dec 5, 2022)

@hall&oates 
Likes: weightlifting, the Peanuts comics, knitting, sudoku
Dislikes: feet, the colour yellow, cardio
A Fun Fact About You: I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Qaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. 
(There is nothing about me that is both fun and factual)
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes, but I will probably regret saying so


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Dec 5, 2022)

MEEEEE! @Overly Serious

Acct: Flaming_Barghast

likes: anything animal or monster, flowers (any) monsters are dope. Esp designs from Monster Hunter world, I'd say nergigante is my fave monster, or Tobi Kadachi. I also like bright, vibrant colors, though my fave are electric blue and rich purple. I also like the beach and asian food.

Dislikes: spiders, (wolf spiders and jumping spiders are the exceptions) mtf troons, avacados, people who are confidently stupid. 

Interesting thing about me? Umm... oh! I know a lot of random animal facts, did animal rescue, and am brain damaged so its 50/50 on if I'll take a joke extremely seriously or not. I have good humor about it tho, it's fine to make fun of. 

Can I be a bot? Prooobably not.


----------



## umami's milk (Dec 5, 2022)

Applying.
@umami's milk

*Likes:* Resident Evil hunks or Street Fighter hunks. Hubba hubba.

*Dislikes*: Milk. I actually really hate milk I think it's the nastiest thing ever. Sorry, milklets. I also hate cheese and yogurt.

*Fun fact about me*? : I've seen you naked.

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? oh hell yeah


----------



## Scavenger (Dec 5, 2022)

Edit: nvm i have personnel shit to deal with


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 5, 2022)

@Ptolemy
Likes: Autistic map games, landscape art (neoclassical - impressionism), guns, Squirtle, snow, Vaporwave, Christmas time, black tea, coziness, bronze age history. I also like a good laugh, especially Sam Hydian comedy circa 2015. 
Dislikes: Kitsch, cringe, fake and gay. Ugliness and low effort sucks too. 
A fun fact about you: I am modestly talented at writing and drawing, so my SS may get one or the other! 
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Not this year. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Dec 5, 2022)

*Account name *@considerlizards 
*Likes *The colour Orange, knives, lizards, lizards with knives, paper folding
*Your Dislikes *Men who cannot do basic DIY
*A Fun Fact About You *I once left an origami vagene in York Minster. Boxed.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? *Maybe?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 5, 2022)

I am available this time.
The preferences are the same, though I made a new Fun Fact.

Name: @The Ultimate Ramotith
Likes: Animals (not just furries); Computer software (especially video games); Lost and Obscure Media; the arts (especially visual and literature); men's formalwear; discourse
Dislikes: Anything that would get you a PEGI 12/16/18 Rating; Yaoi/Yuri/anything of that kind; ableism; social justice stuff
Fun Fact About You: I am taking an interest in dot art (sprite art) recently.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Nope. I still would not be able to handle that kind of extra last-minute load.


----------



## supremeautismo (Dec 5, 2022)

Year 2: Electric Boogaloo for me 

*Account name:* @supremeautismo
*Your Likes*: Any kind of media (picture, .gif, video); old internet, especially oldcows, dark humor, KF related in-jokes,  something feminine would be nice but not a requirement, Christmas (of course)
*Your Dislikes*: Political stuff (too cringe for the Christmas spirit), I dunno, anything that obviously sucks
*A Fun Fact About You:* I am, and always have been, a duck
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? [*Yes* / No]


----------



## Complete Reprobate (Dec 5, 2022)

@Complete Reprobate
Your Likes - Dogs, mountains, wooden houses
Your Dislikes - Shit architecture, shit people
A Fun Fact About You - I build guitars
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? [No]


----------



## Hokuriku (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm completely burnt out from my commitments to /a/s secret santa, and my best artistic output is culinary in nature so I can't contribute much of anything worthwhile to this. But I hope everyone gets something they enjoy :3.


----------



## Shadow Man Dingo (Dec 5, 2022)

Applying only to be an Christmas Spirit BOT9000. Just want to help if someone backs out. Things come up for people and no shame in it, willing to help cover.


----------



## Termina (Dec 5, 2022)

@Termina
Likes - Majora's mask, badly written fanfiction (like Sonic High School)
Dislikes - trannies
Fun fact - This will be the 3rd kiwi secret santa I've been in
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? - No


----------



## Sundae (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm in!

@Sundae
*Likes*: Animals, music (jazz, surf rock, and reggae are personal favorites), Tom Waits' early albums, the tropics, turtles, anything regarding the Paranormal/Supernatural

*Dislikes*: Animal cruelty, Politics, Consoomer culture, Identity politics

*Fun fact about you*: I have reason to believe that in a past life (or multiple past lives) I was a sailor

*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000*: Yes


----------



## deerPropaganda (Dec 5, 2022)

Account name: deerpropaganda

likes: obscure foreign movies, berserk, trains (unironically), old internet,
 art, school shooters, incelcore (music genre)

dislikes: identity politics/pc culture, nigger music

A fun fact about you: I often take inspiration from performance artists in my own work.

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: no, maybe next year.


----------



## StickFruit (Dec 5, 2022)

Aw, it's a shame some of us are too shit at making digital media to participate. I hope you all have a great time, though! I'm very excited to see the results.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 5, 2022)

Account name: @ScamL Likely 
Your Likes: shitty black and white movies, autistic retard music, comedies where everyone dies
Your Dislikes: niggers and ur mom
A Fun Fact About You: I call everyone in the US 5 times every day
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: [No]


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Dec 5, 2022)

*Account Name*: @( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ)

*Likes*: big b00bies, the beauty parlor, lofi music, medical gore, art galleries, true crime, any color that isnt yellow or green, alternative/dark fashion (not the cringe zoomer kind), nature, Pissbear, caffeine in any form, microbiology (especially microorganisms), Gorillaz.

*Dislikes*: small b00bies, hairless cats, ontologically unbearable troons, humid weather, fedposters, spedposters, the number 7.

*Fun Fact*: Null PM'ed me just to tell me that I'm too retarded to be online <3 also, my irises are 4 different colors (dark blue, green, yellow, and light orange)

*X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000???*: ...unfortunately, no. i feel like that's over-committing for my first Sneedsmas, sorry!


----------



## FinallyRealEmail (Dec 5, 2022)

account name: @FinallyRealEmail
likes: been getting into phonk and darksynth music this year. I like minimalist art designs and geometric stuff. Oh, love dogs.
dislikes: when people can’t calm the fuck down, overly cutesy stuff, and trannies. 

funfact: I’ve never stopped sneedin.


----------



## Beautiful Gunt (Dec 5, 2022)

@Beautiful Gunt 

My likes: cats, succulents, anime, horror movies, fat people. 

Dislikes: troons, stupid bitches, naggers. 

Fun fact about me: my neighbors are troons. 

Spirit bot: I’m to busy with my new little bean to help out this year.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Dec 5, 2022)

*Account name:* @Amber the Hedgehog
*Your Likes:* Myths, folklore, mysteries, cute stuff, cats, drawing, crafting and puzzles
*Your Dislikes:* Gross out stuff, slapstick, cold temperatures, itchy woolly things and lingonberries.
*A Fun Fact About You:* I have a chicken head Christmas ornament with a tradition of putting candy for the kids in it but only when they can't see it. When I was little I thought it was an actual magic chicken because of the randomly appearing candy.
*Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?* Yes


----------



## Load Bearing Drywall (Dec 5, 2022)

@Load Bearing Drywall

Likes: Space, sci fi (especially Star Trek), heterodox leftism, knitting, cats, internet history, lost media, indie pop/rock, sperging

Dislikes: Uwu cutesy shit, cringey fan works, Marvel, Troons taking over all my nerdy hobbies, antifeminism, identity politics

Fun fact about me: I've done the trans siberian railroad trip. It ruled.

X Mas spirit bot? Yes, but it will be hilariously shitty


----------



## Titty Figurine (Dec 5, 2022)

I will jump in at the 11th hour because I got cold feet the last couple times. Not as artistic as I am autistic, but it sounds like too much fun to miss.


Account name: @Titty Figurine
Your Likes: Cutesy kiwi and cow themed fluff, deathfats and horrorcows, waifus based on absurd or offensive topics, Fromsoft games, horror games and movies, the kiwi art thread
Your Dislikes: Linus Tech Tips, furries, people who do makeup while talking about true crime on YT, fat people irl, troons
A Fun Fact About You: Recently started playing MTG: Arena about a decade after I had a bad experience with trying it in college. It's a lot more enjoyable without evangelical neckbeards in Hot Topic shirts lecturing about mechanics every turn like it'll make them draw pussy. I haven't dipped into the MTG cows yet but I'm enjoying the memes, so I guess funny or offensive tard card formatted art would go in the likes.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes. I can't promise quality, but I can promise last minute delivery.


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Dec 6, 2022)

Conan O'Barbarian

Likes: Sword & Sorcery fantasy, animals and nature, ancient history, and paleontology

Dislikes: fandoms, isms, anything autists choose to build their entire identity around

Fun fact about me: I'm delightfully unpleasant and also Scandinavian.

Spirit Bot? Yes

Really enjoyed last year.  Can't believe I didn't find this until right before the deadline.


----------



## A Very Big Fish (Dec 6, 2022)

Account Name: A very big fish
Your Likes: Comics, cheesy action films, playing the guitar, reading about random history and cultural bullshit.
Your Dislikes: Just don't send me porn, for the love of Christ.
A Fun Fact About You: I used to work on a suicide hotline, and had to ban perverts.
Able to be a X-Mas Bot: Yes


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Account Name: Zaryiu2
Likes: Comics (Whether North American, European or Japanese),  Football (American and Canadian), Ice Hockey, Historical stuff, Video Games, Cartoons
Dislikes: Porn, Morbid humor, Politics, the usual
Spirit Bot: ...Sure, as long as it's not too something too complicated to make

I still don't know what the person i made a collage of Battletech faction emblems last year thought of it (was difficult to make to be honest: had to look it up in my books i have, drawn in Paint and use a program to smooth the images (I am not good at tech))


----------



## Henry of Skalitz (Dec 6, 2022)

*Account Name:* Henry Of Skalitz
*Likes:* Autumn and all Autumnal accessories, Art, Drawing, Fine cooking, French, Italian and Portuguese cuisine. Metokur. Christmas. Reliable Financial advice. Red-haired, pale-skinned women(like white enough to blind the Sun). Also women with small breasts (I'm talking double A to no higher than a C). Fishing. Cosplay, Suit and Dress making/design. Gardening. Scuplting. Traveling to Nature Areas. Dogs. Medieval Shit.
*Dislikes:* Uhh...Death threats, physical assault and dick-pics.
*Fun fact about me:* I own an orange fire retardant flight suit that an old Sailor traded in his bomber jacket for with an astronaut (either Apollo 11 or 14, they fished them out of the water, don't know how to get that appraised).
*Spirit Bot:* Fuck it, why not, I may have a fairly uneventful Christmas.



MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I have been learning Scottish Gaelic for about a year, still at a very rudimentary level but I love learning it.





Dilligaff said:


> A Fun Fact About You: wanted to learn Hawaiian and Scottish Gaelic for many years, only starting now because finally I can easily get recordings of native speakers


What the fuck, I'm trying to learn Gaelic. I want to Passport-Bro my ass to Scotland and find a Red head without getting a Glasgow Smile.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Dec 6, 2022)

*Account Name:* @Big Fat Frog 

*Likes:* Guns, Movies, Vidya Games, Sci-Fi, Action, Frogs, Synthwave, Space

*Dislikes: *Anime

*Fun Fact:* Once bowled a game with nothing but Spares

*X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: *Unfortunately not, because I’m a horrid procrastinator, and I would not like to give people a half-assed gift.


----------



## Cats (Dec 6, 2022)

I thought it said Anal Secret Santa instead of Annual at first


----------



## Super Guido (Dec 6, 2022)

@Faggery Daggery Doo

*Likes:* Cats, birds, Raul Julia's M.Bison, tasty food, stuff from unreleased versions of games

*Dislikes*: porn, gendies, fish dishes, guro,

*Fun fact about me*?: I had a GBA game that nearly destroyed my Nintendo DS because something was wrong with the game cartridge. The DS I bought to replace it because I thought the system was bricked came brand new missing its stylus.

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? probably not, sorry


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Dec 6, 2022)

@Itachi Uchiha
Likes: rap and Horrorcore, horror in general, cats, art, Adult Swim, black comedy, rain, FPS games, military.

Dislikes: Anime profiles, most modern rap, tiktok, the CCP, onions, Onion man, wokeism, furries, extremism (on any side)

A Fun Fact About Me: I have Exploding Head Syndrome (its a real thing look it up)

Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?
Sure, as long as I don't get assigned to multiple flakers, that might be a bit much to get done for me.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Dec 6, 2022)

Account Name: @Gay Mouth
Likes: Plants, Birds, Gardening, Houseplants, Dogs, Cats, Bugs, Sewing, Baking, Cooking, Babies, Jesus, Painting, Drawing, mystery books (Christie, Ellroy, DeMaurier)  wood construction, crafts, writing, singing, deep dives on lowcows
Dislikes: cringe, hypocrisy, internet egos, the government, doctors, atheism, redditors, LGBT, the jab, the Tribe
A Fun Fact About You: I have a cat named niggerman. She’s a good cat, hardly ever a nigger
Able to be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: YES


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 6, 2022)

Account name: @Secret Messages
Your Likes: weird landscape art. daydreams. progressive/psychedelic rock. jam bands. religious themes.
Your Dislikes: consumerism, trannies, people with massive egos, attention whores.
A Fun Fact About You: I am mildly allergic to soy, which means my immune system probably browses /pol/
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?  No


----------



## dingusmcbingus (Dec 6, 2022)

@dingusmcbingus
Likes: Boomer Shooters (Quake, Doom, Half Life, Blood, etc), Catholicism, Cosmic Horror, Firearms, Kanye West (even before the Jew hate)
Dislikes: Edgy fedora shit, furries, troons, Keffels specifically, and communism
Fun fact: I have a hamster but because of how they actually behave in the wild when happy, I never see him. I only see him when I have to clean out his tunnels he digs in his bedding from pissing and fardding and shidding everywhere.
Spirit Bot: works with me!


----------



## Pharaoh Fungus (Dec 6, 2022)

I'll join in.

@Pharaoh Fungus
Likes: Psychedelic music, The Re-Stoned, Ancient Egypt, UFOs & aliens, electro swing (look it up, it's great music), calzones, saxophone music (it is the greatest of instruments)
Dislikes: Troons, anything involving politics, black licorice, capeshit
A Fun Fact About You: I consider the koala to be my spirit animal.  Also once saw a UFO on my way to work one night
Spirit Bot: Sure, I'll do it


----------



## Odogaron_big_red_dog (Dec 7, 2022)

Damn, missed it this year. If we're still kicking next year I'll be sure to sign up, seems fun.


----------



## Nuns with guns (Dec 7, 2022)

Made up my mind too late. Hope everybody has fun, the last one I participated at was a really good experience.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 7, 2022)

I have extended the deadline to the close of today. One last chance for everyone to get in who wants in. That's as close as I can cut it and still leave time for people to make their gifts and X-MAS SPIRIT BOTS to do stand-ins.

*SIGN UP NOW!*


----------



## Based Boy (Dec 7, 2022)

I want to try.
@Based Boy 
Likes: Eurobeat, TRPGs, dogs, Gachimuchi MADs, Our Dear Leader Feeder (especially his gaming content.).
Dislikes: Trannies, Jews, pseudo-Christians, anime, jannies, Our Mean Leader Feeder (especially his moderation policies.).
Fun fact about me: almost drowned when i was 5. Still don't know how to swim.
X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: only if there is nobody else who can do it and i have time.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Dec 7, 2022)

Odogaron_big_red_dog said:


> Damn, missed it this year. If we're still kicking next year I'll be sure to sign up, seems fun.





Nuns with guns said:


> Made up my mind too late. Hope everybody has fun, the last one I participated at was a really good experience.


Sign-ups have been extended to the end of the day today! Come on in and join the fun!


----------



## EndOfTheWorld (Dec 7, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> I have extended the deadline to the close of today. One last chance for everyone to get in who wants in. That's as close as I can cut it and still leave time for people to make their gifts and X-MAS SPIRIT BOTS to do stand-ins.
> 
> *SIGN UP NOW!*


4. Sign up requirements.

In order to participate you must:

Be in good standing (As in, not a shit head)
Have not been banned from Previous Secret Santas.
@Overly Serious  My name isn't on the updated participants list.  Is that because of Null's new "Fresh Meat" tag?  I'm disappointed that I can't contribute.    Maybe next year...


----------



## We Are The Witches (Dec 7, 2022)

EndOfTheWorld said:


> 4. Sign up requirements.
> 
> In order to participate you must:
> 
> ...


No, it's probably because the list wasn't updated up until your post, yet.

Last one on the list right now is user Relinquish (in page 3), yours is on page 5.


----------



## EndOfTheWorld (Dec 7, 2022)

We Are The Witches said:


> No, it's probably because the list wasn't updated up until your post, yet.
> 
> Last one on the list right now is user Relinquish (in page 3), yours is on page 5.


Thank you so much!  

I'm hella stupid for not checking the list against the posts (as you did).


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 7, 2022)

EndOfTheWorld said:


> 4. Sign up requirements.
> 
> In order to participate you must:
> 
> ...


Added.

And I'm beginning The Grand Randomization shortly. Hope to have assignments begin going out in a little bit.

On your marks...


----------



## Crepidodera fulvicornis (Dec 7, 2022)

Account name: @Crepidodera fulvicornis
Your Likes:
Cats
Baby mammals and marsupials
Fallout, Bioshock, Outer Worlds and story focused games in general
Everything with lotta detailes
Retrofuturism and raygun gothic
‘40s fashion, music and atmosphere

Your Dislikes:
Non-bug (or butterfly) insects
Rap
Military, religion, porn and troons

A Fun Fact About You: used to believe that bread grows in fields (in ears of wheat) like any other vegetable.
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? Yes


----------



## Nein Inch Nales (Dec 7, 2022)

Goddamn, I almost missed enrolling.

@Nein Inch Nales

Likes:
>Castlevania
>Mega Man X
>Azure Striker Gunvolt
>Gurren Lagann
>Zutomayo
>Cool art
>Goth h03$ 

Dislikes:
>Politics
>Animal cruelty 
>Kunt Hovind
>MAPS (or any pedo rapists)

A Fun Fact about yourself: 
_


Spoiler: Spoiler



I used to be a decent artist, I guess. 



Robo-Bro 9000?: Sorry, I can't due to my current work schedule. _


----------



## Nuns with guns (Dec 7, 2022)

Here we go.
@Nuns with guns

Your likes: literature, traditional fashion, old music, cats, art, basically anything old.
Dislikes: trannies, current-day trends and music, things overtly sexualized.
Fun fact about you: coriander tastes like soap to me. Apparently it's a gene.
Ablet o be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: nope.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Dec 7, 2022)

@( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) 

Greetings! Secret Santa assignments are starting to be handed out. Please PM me for your Santa assignment; the ability to send PMs to you is not enabled for your profile.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Dec 7, 2022)

I hope I'm not too late, I was real busy this last week. The same application from last year to save time:

*Name* - The Empirical Bogey

*Likes* - The Humanities (not pretentiously), especially Western humanities and culture, languages, Internet culture and history, older technology, RPGs usually action or strategy or Zelda-like games, optimistic or cool or funny media, all kinds of weather, food and cooking

*Dislikes* - The stock KF dislikes, plus annoying music, indistinct and identical music, woe-is-me, vapid, or all-is-trash edgelord media, those attitudes in real life, vaporwave, white chocolate, apple pie, gummy peach rings

*Fun Fact* - I had Asian eyes until around age six. No one could guess my ethnicity and everyone thought I was adopted.

*Can be a Cheer Bot?* - MERRY CHRISTMAS WORLD. AWAITING INSTRUCTIONS. [Yes]


----------



## Shamefur Dispray (Dec 7, 2022)

Hey life cleared itself up so I'd like to be a cheer bot at least, anything to help


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 7, 2022)

@NOT Sword Fighter Super

Likes:
 finding and using active pay phones (there are still some out there)
Older video games
Mrs. Sword and Baby Sword

Dislikes:
Adult children
People too into politics
Dumb fucking AI voices

Fun fact about me: I'm able to do one-armed pushups, but only with my left arm.

Spirit Bot:  I've done it before so why not?


PS: Seasonal reminder that @ProgKing of the North is a huge faggot.


----------



## FickleFuck (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm in


----------



## wrangled tard (Dec 8, 2022)

@wrangled tard
Your Likes: 3d printing, schizophrenia, cruelty squad
Your Dislikes: fat people, the colour green
A Fun Fact About You: i am NOT ASIAN!!!!
Able to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 8, 2022)

SIGN-UPS ARE NOW CLOSED. THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SIGNED UP. ASSIGNMENTS HAVE ALREADY STARTED GOING OUT.

I'M SORRY BUT SIGN-UPS AFTER THIS POINT CAN'T BE ACCEPTED. IT'S SIMPLY NOT FAIR TO THE GIFT MAKERS.

FEEL FREE TO CONTINUE TO POST QUESTIONS, ETC. HERE. FOR DIRECT SUPPORT, CONTACT THE HELPER WHO REACHED OUT TO YOU IN THE FIRST INSTANCE OR ANY OTHER ON THE LIST IF NEEDED. DON'T DIRECTLY CONTACT YOUR RECIPIENT!


----------



## Sammich (Dec 8, 2022)

Soup Sammiches said:


> I don't want in I just want to say that this is truly touching coming from a group of alt-right nazi murderers.. Wonder when troon twatter will be starting theirs..


I have to add, I think this is probably one of the most wholesome thing you folks do.  Good on you all!


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 8, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> I'm in


No, I'm afraid you're not. For the simple reason that you failed to provide any likes, dislikes or interesting facts. The instructions are, like, right there, man.

To everyone else who can read, you should now be included in the list of recipients in the first post. If you're not, feel free to message myself or another helper on the list and check your status. All dance partners have now been allocated and we've managed to get around a third of the assignments out so far. More on their way. Don't panic yet if you haven't received yours, I'll post a message here when all of them are out and you can panic *after* that point if you haven't received one.

Also, to the two muppets who changed their usernames - just, I don't know, message us or something to try and straighten it out.


----------



## Probably An Autist (Dec 9, 2022)

Whens the deadline?


----------



## Coffee Druid (Dec 9, 2022)

Probably An Autist said:


> Whens the deadline?


I assume it's Christmas eve or Christmas day? I can't recall exactly what it was last year. It could take a day or few to hand them all out too.

I'm still waiting on my assignment, but no rush. I haven't seen them post that they're all done so no panicking yet. I already have two possible options for what creative medium I'm going to do, just need to know what my future person's favorite subjects are


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 9, 2022)

Probably An Autist said:


> Whens the deadline?





Coffee Druid said:


> I assume it's Christmas eve or Christmas day? I can't recall exactly what it was last year. It could take a day or few to hand them all out too.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my assignment, but no rush. I haven't seen them post that they're all done so no panicking yet. I already have two possible options for what creative medium I'm going to do, just need to know what my future person's favorite subjects are


So it's actually the 21st. I'm working to a plan that should mean everyone gets their gift by Christmas morning. It's a balancing act between making sure everyone has enough time to make a gift and not leaving it so late that people are still looking for it by New Year's. I'd have liked to start this earlier but I demurred in case someone more "official" was organising it. More fool me. If something needs doing, do it - that's the life lesson here. Don't ask for permission.

Be that as it may, if it's midnight of the 21st and you need a few more minutes to get yours done, obviously we're not going to tell you "nah, missed it". But do communicate with us. It's a significant task to co-ordinate 200+ conversations of gift messages in and out. And a message on the 22nd saying "nearly done, just adding the finishing touches be with you tonight" makes the difference between us hitting the SPIRIT BOT emergency button and engaging someone to take your place. I've got error margins built into this but it all relies on communication.

Honestly, I'm probably a little punctilious to be the person running this - I didn't pick my username for nothing and I am *determined* that this year's Secret Santa should be a success. (I was going to write 'with military precision' but we have too many ex-military on this site who'd laugh).

Also, @Coffee Druid  - it's with you now. You weren't one of mine but I found you on the list and got that out. Lots of Likes and Dislikes on yours, plenty to work with.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 11, 2022)

*All assignments should now be out. Please check your messages. If you signed up but have NOT received your assignment, please message myself or other helper asap so we can rectify it.*


----------



## sUwUicidal (Dec 12, 2022)

Damn, I didn't see this until now. If you guys end up needing an extra X-mas Spirit Bot last minute feel free to contact me though! I'd be more than happy to get any missing one(s) done.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Dec 12, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> *All assignments should now be out. Please check your messages. If you signed up but have NOT received your assignment, please message myself or other helper asap so we can rectify it.*


Is it too late to sign up sorry?


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 13, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Is it too late to sign up sorry?


I'm afraid it kind of is. I want to let you in but everyone is allocated so I don't have anyone to allocate for you to make a gift for or get one from. And if I did, it would be leaving a lot less time for someone to make your gift than other's get. Post your DEETs as per the instructions and if something happens that I can get you in I will, though no promises.


----------



## TrulyMan (Dec 15, 2022)

Aff, sad to have missed this, but probably for the better that new regs dont get access to this thread. Have fun everyone!


----------



## 7/11 Indian (Dec 16, 2022)

I’ve finished my gift now what? I’ve sent messages to the helper bots and received no response.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 16, 2022)

7/11 Indian said:


> I’ve finished my gift now what? I’ve sent messages to the helper bots and received no response.


Hmmmm. Well if you haven't had a response from your helper they may just not gotten online yet. But if it's been a while or you're concerned, absolutely by all means send it to one of the rest of us. We're listed in the opening thread and behind the scenes we should all be coordinated enough that any of us can handle the gift sent.

Thanks for getting it to us early, too. It helps!


----------



## 7/11 Indian (Dec 16, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> Hmmmm. Well if you haven't had a response from your helper they may just not gotten online yet. But if it's been a while or you're concerned, absolutely by all means send it to one of the rest of us. We're listed in the opening thread and behind the scenes we should all be coordinated enough that any of us can handle the gift sent.
> 
> Thanks for getting it to us early, too. It helps!


I tried sending it to ALL of you (which seemed excessive and retarded) but was told none of you are available. I feel like an boomer idiot.


----------



## Probably An Autist (Dec 19, 2022)

i may have underestimated the scale of my idea. at least im having fun making it, but lets see if i can hit the deadline


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 19, 2022)

Probably An Autist said:


> i may have underestimated the scale of my idea. at least im having fun making it, but lets see if i can hit the deadline


My first year I underestimated mine badly. I was quite ambitious. I ended up working right up to the wire and there were still a few things not quite right in it at the end. But my recipient seemed really touched and I had a lot of fun making it, same as you.


----------



## frap (Dec 19, 2022)

I only volunteered as Xmas Bot so no one is currently relying on me making anything but I'd like to preemptively withdraw before I might be needed. I went out on Friday and I don't know if it was the ice cold temperatures or an actual virus but I've been sick ever since, and it's not looking like I'll recover in time to be very useful to anyone in need of a gift at short notice. Apologies.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 21, 2022)

frap said:


> I only volunteered as Xmas Bot so no one is currently relying on me making anything but I'd like to preemptively withdraw before I might be needed. I went out on Friday and I don't know if it was the ice cold temperatures or an actual virus but I've been sick ever since, and it's not looking like I'll recover in time to be very useful to anyone in need of a gift at short notice. Apologies.


We have a number of generous souls who volunteered to be SPIRIT BOTS. It's looking like we're going to have to activate a number of them but I think we're going to pull through. I'm determined that everybody should get a gift. Feel better soon and thanks for letting us know.

On a more general note, today is the deadline for getting gifts in. I know today is not Christmas. But there's a lot to go through so we (who are not really Santa) need time to get them all dispatched to people. Please get your gifts over to asap and if you're not quite finished but still working on it, it's a 100x better to drop us a quick note by PM and tell us than to just not say anything and surprise us after the deadline when we might have drafted in a SPIRIT BOT.

Thanks for all the wonderful gifts so far. They'll start going out tomorrow but don't panic if you don't get yours right away, it's a lot to get through!


----------



## George Lucas (Dec 22, 2022)

I can say that I got my gift. I will reveal it publicly on or shortly after Xmas. What a wonderful program especially considering everyone irl hates me and this is probably the only present I'm going to get.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 23, 2022)

George Lucas said:


> I can say that I got my gift. I will reveal it publicly on or shortly after Xmas. What a wonderful program especially considering everyone irl hates me and this is probably the only present I'm going to get.


Everybody should get a gift at Christmas and I'm very glad that we could get you one. Merry Christmas from us, at least.

And in case you missed it, there's a share your gifts thread here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-share-your-secret-santa-gifts-2022-thread.140922/ so feel free to join the fun.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 29, 2022)

If you entered but are still waiting for your gift please contact me asap. I have a few blanks in my spreadsheet for delivered gifts but it would be helpful if people messaged me proactively. Otherwise I'm going to do a lot of chasing. Thanks.


----------

